# New Rallye Gauges!!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got a note from Pete Serio....almost ready!! Center pod will hold a speedometer, 4th pod will hold a rallye clock!......Tach will go out on the hood.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Got a note from Pete Serio....almost ready!! Center pod will hold a speedometer, 4th pod will hold a rallye clock!......Tach will go out on the hood.



NICE. I retire in June and move to South Carolina. Hopefully, I can see the completed work before then. Regards.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

How funny. Pete told me he's finishing up some stuff and will be working on my Rallye Gauges this week. I'm right behind you in line, Eric.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the red arrow for on the right upper side?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lookin good! Are your temp and oil press idiot lights!?! I'd guess your running those in your dashpad right?

It would be cool to convert those idiot lights to digital #'s or a bar graph readout.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the little red arrow is just there so it dosen't get lost.......the only idiot light in the gauge set is the Battery light. The dash pad pod will house a boost/vac,fuel pressure, and a volt gauge!arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Got a note from Pete Serio....almost ready!! Center pod will hold a speedometer, 4th pod will hold a rallye clock!......Tach will go out on the hood.


Them are right purdy :cheers ... I guess I don't know who Pete Serio is? I'd like to have the contact in case I decide I want to get mine "done".

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Here you go Bear. I just traded some emails with him last week looking at getting my guages redone ('68). He mentioned he is more set up to do the '65-'67 guages, but did provide a recommendation for me. Seemed like a really nice guy from just trading emails.

Precision Pontiac Rally Guages

Here's the link to the shop he recommended.

Pontiac Olds Cluster Gauge Restoration


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, Thanks! Pete is a great guy. You will never hear a bad word about him. He also restores and can identify HURST shifters.....


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Pete and I traded many emails and had a few phone conversations. He was helping me find a replacement shifter and gauges. Not once did he make me feel like I was bothering him and was extremely helpful.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, Pete is on the PY forums..usually in the '64-'65 GTO tech or '66-'67 GTO tech areas. Like the others say, I've talked with him and he's been a tremendous help, even with me not actually buying anything from him. He educated me on temp sending units for our cars and lead me to get the proper one for my '65...turns out the NAPA ones and others are "generic" and have a "compromise" resistance level, which makes our Pontiac gauges read about 10-15 degrees hotter than actual. The place he referred me to was LectricMotive, If I recall. Pete is always willing to help out, and does meticulous and outstanding work.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree X2


----------

